# السيارة تمبرا



## عمرو تاون جاز (23 يناير 2011)

نرجوا من سيادتكم معلومة بخصوص سيارة فيات تمبرا وهي نظام الاشعال عبارة عن اية حيث وجدت الاسبراتير بدون ابلاتين وبدون مشط الكتروني ولكني وجدت ما يشبة الحساس الكرنك علي ترس الفلام علي الرغم من عدم وجود كنترول للسيارة نرجوا الافادة جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## ابو ربحي (24 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم لك كل الاحترام والتقدير,, اخي انك تعطينا معلومات للبحث عن ابره في كوم قش.
ارجو وضع سنة الصنع للسيارة , سعة المحرك , طراز المحرك" ان كان موجود لديك".
بعد ذلك تحصل على معلومات كاملة " لا كمال الا لوجهه تبارك وتعالى" بحيث بعدها تسأل عن اي مشكلة او اي استفسار للمركبة المذكورة ونفيدك بها حال وجودنا بالقسم.
احترامي وتقديري لك اخي عمرو.
واهلا وسهلا بين اخوانك المهندسين والفنيين في قسم السيارات


----------



## سيد الجمل (24 يناير 2011)

الاخ عمر السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ان نظام الاشعال الذى تتحدث عنه موجود ايضا فى الرينو 9 تقريبا فى الموديل تحت 2000 
فالاسبراتير فى هذا النظام ليس له علاقه بالاشعال الا لتوزيع الشراره فقط لايتدخل من قريب ولا من بعيد فى عمل النظام الالكترونى
اما الحساس الموجود على ترس الفلام فهذا فعلا حساس كرنك يحس نبضة مسنن الترس ثم يوجد مجموعة اشعال داخل حوض الماكينه هى التى تتولى امر النبضه القادمه من حساس الكرنك الموجود على ترس الفلام
ازيدك من الشعر بيت تجد دائما فى هذا النظام منظم الاشعال موجود مع الكويل كقطعه واحده
فى هذا النظام ايضا تجد ان منظم الاشعال يتعامل مع النبضه القادمه من حساس الكرنك ويقوم بمعالجتها عن طريق دائره ترنزستوره ويحولها الى نبضه on of ليتم ارسالها الى الكويل ليتم صنع الشراره داخله وارسالها الى الاسبراتير عن طريق الكبل الواصل بينهما ثم ياخذ الاسبراتير الشراره ويوزعها الى شمعات الاشعال البوجيهات 
عن طريق الجاكوش وهو القطعه الوحيده الموجوده داخل الاسبراتير 
ارجو ان اكون قد اوضحت


----------

